# Vials vs Amps



## rexwal (Oct 19, 2011)

There’s been a lot of ink and bytes used on this topic but the question persists:

What is better, singe dosed Ampules or Multidose Vials?
It seems every bodybuilder has a different opinion on the subject, but it would seem that one can see a trend if looking at geographical background of the builder. Bodybuilders living in the North America generally prefer Vials, most Europeans don’t really care as long as it’s good gear, and builders living in the UK prefer amps and will only use vials when no other option is present. This is a very general description of the situation and there are definitively exceptions to this (so don’t write me that “Hey, I live in PA and I only use amps!”). The reason for this division is a bit more complicated and it lays in the strengths and weaknesses of each form.

Amps were designed as a single dose container for sterile compounds and their main advantage is the fact you simply dispose of an amp after use. When using an injectable medicine in regular intervals this means that you use one dose while the rest of your stock is unaffected by application of the dose - this means the contents of other amps remain sterile and can be kept at normal storing conditions until expiration date without any problems. And when taking multiple doses at the same time you simply use multiple ampules. Amps also protect the contents better as there are no rubber seals that could potentially contaminate the contents.

Ampules have their problems though - the save weight and cost the glass it is made of is very thin, and ampules can brake easily if improperly transported (without proper protection). When properly transported, ampules can be quite bulk and when transporting a larger quantity they take more space than a comparable volume in vials. And the last weakness, if we can call it that, is the cumbersome use of ampules. Because an amp is made of a single piece of glass it has to broken in order to be opened. This presents a problem for less experienced/clumsier users because amps can crack in the wrong place, can shatter completely, or on some rare occasions small glass particles of glass can actually fall into the contents.

In the time of extensive drug counterfeiting and underground labs amps are regarded as a better alternative because they are harder to make than vials. Cheap ampule machines have changed that too, but if nothing else usage of amps shows higher commitment of the manufacturer.

Most human grade drugs are made in ampule form but there are some exceptions, especially in the US a lot of Human Grade pharmaceuticals still use vials.
Multidose Vials are mainly used for for veterinary use as the doses vary significantly depending on the animal size, and any complications are not considered so serious. They are also used in human medicine, again for easier changes of the dosages and easier usage of vials when the medicine must be applied in close succession. One of the main strengths of a vial is the ease of use. The user simply pops the top off and inserts the needle. No hassle with braking glass what so ever. With improvements in the technical field the contamination issues during manufacture are almost impossible. Furthermore, vials are smaller than amps (when comparing 10ml vial and 1ml amps) and are hence a lot easier to transport.

On the other hand, vials do have flaws. Should a vial brake during transport, the damage is far greater than with amps (if you brake one amps out of 10, you can still use the other 9…). But the biggest problem is, once you open a vial, you cannot store it indefinitely. Because of it’s design, once you pop the top, the rubber is exposed to the elements. Afterwords end every time you draw the vial, you potentially import foreign object into the solution within the vial. This is not really a concern when proper injection protocols are followed (eg. doctors…), but most juicers don’t inject under perfect conditions and sometimes mistakes are made. Imagine for example what would happen if you used a used pin for drawing a water based steroid like winstrol - although the product was completely sterile when the vial was opened the contaminants on the pin would grow in the water solution and in the long run could be a cause of an infection.

The last and also very important difference between vials and amps lies in the manufacturing procedure. While amps require complicated machinery to be closed vials can be made in a home basement where the top is simply crimped on the vial. That is the reason all underground steroids come in multidose vials - they are a lot simpler to make. It is generalized that a company that bothers to invest into ampule machines will also bother to use better raw materials and batter oils, proper working conditions, etc, which in the end means a better and safer product. On the other hand the underground situation these days is such that people will invest into ampule machines and make perfect copies of Sustanon that contain nothing but kitchen oil while others will make a perfect product that comes in a simple vial. There simply is no rule of thumb…

As was said in the beginning, most people have their preference when it comes to amps vs vials. And most people usually have their preference simply because the products they can obtain come in a specific container, or the product that they had the best success with came in that specific container. However new juicers should consider the strengths and weaknesses named above and decide what is more important for them, hopefully this article will help them decide.


----------



## Yaya (Jun 11, 2018)

There was a point in time that all I trusted was amps

Today tho with so many UGL it's really up to the user...

Nothing like cracking a new amp tho


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 11, 2018)

**** amps.


----------



## Yaya (Jun 11, 2018)

I've broken so many amps trying to open them


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 12, 2018)

Amps usually mean some human grade gear..I had no problem opening a amp.. put some paper towel on it and snap off.


----------



## Caballero (Jun 12, 2018)

Amps mean sh*t imo....

https://anaboliclab.com/lab-results...phenylpropionate-lab-test-results-2017-07-28/

https://anaboliclab.com/lab-results...esis-trenbol-100-lab-test-results-2017-09-18/

https://anaboliclab.com/lab-results...enesis-bolde-250-lab-test-results-2017-07-24/


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Jun 12, 2018)

I never used amps, so I have nothing good or bad to say about them...  For some reason, they were always rare in my area whereas multi-use vials always seemed to be available.


----------



## Jin (Jun 12, 2018)

Caballero said:


> Amps mean sh*t imo....
> 
> https://anaboliclab.com/lab-results...phenylpropionate-lab-test-results-2017-07-28/
> 
> ...



Bahaha. 


3 references for the same lab? Great supporting documentation. I can't believe they'd fake tren AND low dose deca. 

I can provide scientific studies that prove condoms break and fail to prevent pregnancy. Does that mean no condoms work? Or that they "don't mean shit"?

 Nobody is saying amps can't be faked. Only that they are generally less faked than vile. Then again, nobody is accusing you of being the sharpest tool in the shed. 

-Felica


----------



## John Ziegler (Jun 12, 2018)

Yaya said:


> I've broken so many amps trying to open them


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Jun 12, 2018)

Jin said:


> Bahaha.
> 3 references for the same lab? Great supporting documentation. I can't believe they'd fake tren AND low dose deca.
> I can provide scientific studies that prove condoms break and fail to prevent pregnancy. Does that mean no condoms work? Or that they "don't mean shit"?
> Nobody is saying amps can't be faked. Only that they are generally less faked than vile. Then again, nobody is accusing you of being the sharpest tool in the shed.
> -Felica


That is an independent lab and, from everything I've seen and experienced, the results can be trusted. 

It's also kind of a big deal that we should try to encourage rather than criticize without evidence - independent testing is a good thing.


----------



## Jin (Jun 12, 2018)

MrRippedZilla said:


> That is an independent lab and, from everything I've seen and experienced, the results can be trusted.
> 
> It's also kind of a big deal that we should try to encourage rather than criticize without evidence - independent testing is a good thing.



You misread my meaning. 

Results *for the same lab. Not from the same lab. 

I'm not criticizing the source of the testing and never implied such. 

I'm criticizing Cabelleros reasoning as the three results he posted were all different products from the same UGL.


----------



## Caballero (Jun 12, 2018)

Jin said:


> You misread my meaning.
> 
> Results *for the same lab. Not from the same lab.
> 
> ...



Wow and she's still crying :32 (18): Grow a pair Sally! :32 (17):


----------



## Jin (Jun 12, 2018)

You cannot engage in a respectful, intellectual debate so you resort to name calling. 

You think that that affects me or impresses anyone on this board?


----------



## bvs (Jun 12, 2018)

If the oil is dosed and sterile then i dont care although ive heard water based stuff is better in amps cos it doesnt stay easily sterile in multi dosed vials compared to oils


----------



## Mythos (Jun 12, 2018)

I've never seen an amp, is the oil just open to air before you pull it? Or is there some kind of stopper in the neck of the amp after you break it?
Edit I guess we inject room air in to vials so doesn't really matter.. Just the idea of having stuff drop on the surface of the oil freaks me out I guess


----------



## Jin (Jun 12, 2018)

Mythos said:


> I've never seen an amp, is the oil just open to air before you pull it? Or is there some kind of stopper in the neck of the amp after you break it?
> Edit I guess we inject room air in to vials so doesn't really matter.. Just the idea of having stuff drop on the surface of the oil freaks me out I guess



Amps are hermetically sealed. Fully enclosed in glass. You must break the glass to get to the drug. Single use.


----------



## Mythos (Jun 12, 2018)

Jin said:


> Amps are hermetically sealed. Fully enclosed in glass. You must break the glass to get to the drug. Single use.



Yeah but once you break it the oil is just open to air for a minute til you pull it up right?


----------



## Jin (Jun 12, 2018)

Mythos said:


> Yeah but once you break it the oil is just open to air for a minute til you pull it up right?



Yes. Don't you inject air into the vile before you pull an injection? I do. Never an issue.


----------



## Jin (Jun 12, 2018)

Mythos said:


> Yeah but once you break it the oil is just open to air for a minute til you pull it up right?



Yes. Don't you inject air into the vile before you pull an injection? I do. Never an issue.

The main source of infection is bacteria living on the surface of our skin. That's why it's important to wipe our skin with alcohol first and why people like BRICKS (who give injections professionally) don't bother to wipe the vile tops prior to pulling an injection.


----------



## Mythos (Jun 12, 2018)

Yeah I do inject air, I mentioned that in an edit which I thought about after I posted. I do pull air in with the cap still on to minimize particulates though .. I guess it's just a feeling I have about it from another non medical but semi sterile process I used to do that involved avoiding open air to minimize contamination 

At work I hold people down while they get IMs and I have seen some horrific shit..some people you can't clean enough before they need to get snowed..usually they're all soaked in piss and booze kicking and screaming .. Needles come out all bent, medicine all over the place lol. 
Once I saw a guy get an IM THROUGH a filthy pair of jeans. This was before my aas use so the full horror of that did not sink in until recently 
 I never get to see what happens to these people later but I assume they lived


----------



## Jin (Jun 12, 2018)

Mythos said:


> Yeah I do inject air, I mentioned that in an edit which I thought about after I posted. I do pull air in with the cap still on to minimize particulates though .. I guess it's just a feeling I have about it from another non medical but semi sterile process I used to do that involved avoiding open air to minimize contamination
> 
> At work I hold people down while they get IMs and I have seen some horrific shit..some people you can't clean enough before they need to get snowed..usually they're all soaked in piss and booze kicking and screaming .. Needles come out all bent, medicine all over the place lol.
> Once I saw a guy get an IM THROUGH a filthy pair of jeans. This was before my aas use so the full horror of that did not sink in until recently
> I never get to see what happens to these people later but I assume they lived



It's precautionary, not 100% needed. When that girl went into diabetic shock I didn't say "hold on, who's got an alcohol swab?", we just injected her with insulin. Chances are she didn't get an access or Infection or suffer any ill effects from our lack of procedure. 

Those infections though can be life threatening. So best to use best practice.


----------

